# spout width



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Can someone with a Classic do me a favour... I'm at work at the moment but want to order a shot glass with measure lines. How far apart are the spouts on the standard portafilter ? Just need to make sure the glass is wide enough to take a double into one glass rather than splitting into 2.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try getting some scales and measuring via weight not volume. You can then get nice espresso cups to use instead ...


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got some scales and have done some weighing of the output. But with a larger cup its hard to accurately estimate the output volume/weight as there are no measuring lines. As I learn, I'll get better at this, but for now I was looking at something that was easily measurable by eye. I can then weigh the output too and get a better of idea of where to stop the pull.

Another option is to replace the double spout with a single. There seems to be loads on ebay for


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The idea behind weighing is that you put the espresso cup on the scales with both underneath the portafilter that way you know when to stop the shot by weight, the idea isn't to pull the shot then weight once finished but weigh it as the shot runs.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah, I see. Probably have to take the drop tray out to fit it all in there...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> Ah, I see. Probably have to take the drop tray out to fit it all in there...


Depends on the size of the cup I guess, this is also why a naked portafilter can be more essential with a Classic than with most machines.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> But with a larger cup its hard to accurately estimate the output volume/weight as there are no measuring lines.


YOu don't want to estimate the output volume. You want to know the weight.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Ginge, get a pattress box (the bit that goes behind an double wall socket drop that in the drip tray.

That'll give you some height.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Even I eventually gave up on using volume as any kind of indicator. Output weight is far more effective and also tells you more about what's going on I'm the cup than volume does.


----------

